# Winter Storm Saturn 3/6,7/13



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

Hang em high fellas . It aint over yet


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BBC co;1612447 said:


>


need more patterns on Saturn

gigibyte script


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

CoolThumbs Up
Good luck everybody


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

need that horseshoe Omega shaped track , we should be good to go


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/mid-atlantic-snowstorm/91358901001


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BBC co;1612757 said:


> http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/mid-atlantic-snowstorm/91358901001


hate to break the news to ya bbc , you guys are outta the picture for saturn . its our turn :laughing:


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Spool it up;1612766 said:


> hate to break the news to ya bbc , you guys are outta the picture for saturn . its our turn :laughing:


I have hope even if only a push i'd be happy not looking to good tho I agree hence why I migrated over here :salute:


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Looks like I'm sitting in the bullseye for this storm as of right now.only one plow able event this season.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Potential Snowfall totals for select towns in the Mid-Atlantic based on the latest run of the SREF model:

York, PA: 13" | Philly, PA: 7"
Washington, DC: 10" | Baltimore, MD: 12"
Frederick, MD: 13" | Hagerstown, MD: 13"
Pax River, MD: 4" | Salisbury, MD: 2"
Martinsburg: 13" | Aberdeen, MD: 9"
Quantico, VA: 7" | Dover, DE: 3.5"
Winchester, VA: 13" | Dulles, VA: 11"

This is just what the model shows and not a forecast. Expect to see a forecast map out at some point tonight.

New GFS model run will be in around 11am, followed by the GFS ensembles and then the Euro in the early afternoon









Good morning..there seems to be a lot riding on today's afternoon runs of guidance products. After a day or so of good agreement between the American and European models they have now departed each other again with the euro being much further south and much stronger! If the American model is correct then everything shifts north unless you're elevated in the Appalachian mountains.

Virginia/West Virginia is going to get hammered either way you look at it but if you're in eastern TN/extreme upstate SC and much of NC and are wanting to see significant snow you should be rooting for the European model to be correct with its solution. I think the next run of guidance products could tell the story. Meanwhile..a look at the massive comma head of a very strong and mature late season winter cyclone as portrayed by last nights run of the European model.


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the info we'll take all we can get.had quite a few salting events ready for some snow.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

I really appreciate all the info your posting it helps out a lot. I don't want to jinx it but from what your 
Showing and the local stations its looking pretty good.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

12z Operational GFS Snowfall Accumulation Map for the midweek storm. Majority of precipitation falls Wednesday

Next up will be the 12z Euro in the early afternoon


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Great picture. I have two Siberian huskies that love the snow.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

funny to think of all the dogs that seen snow for the first time all over the states that never get snow


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hoping it stays cold enough in DE to get some.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

this storm is bringing it's own cold air if it get near you its gonna be snow


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Keeping my fingers crossed I would like to get the dust off the plows and spreaders.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

*I'd feel safer driving in the storm than the actual vehicle itself *


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

A winter storm will move across the Ohio Valley to the mid Atlantic region and off the coast Tuesday and Wednesday. There is considerable uncertainty regarding the track, speed and intensity of the storm, and the resulting potential impacts. Here is what things look like at this time:

- There is increasing likelihood for heavy wet snow across the Appalachians from western PA and MD, eastern WV, and western VA. For surrounding lower elevations, there is a possibility surface temperatures will warm enough for rain to mix with the snow at times, especially during the daytime.
- The I-95 corridor from Philadelphia to Baltimore to Washington DC to Richmond will be in a transition zone between wet snow and rain. Where this zone sets up will greatly determine the amount of snowfall. Snow accumulation will be more likely during nighttime. 
- There will be a sharp cut off to the north across PA where snowfall totals will drop rapidly. How far north the heavy snow will extend is uncertain at this time.
- Winds will increase during Wednesday into Thursday, especially along the coast as the storm intensifies offshore.
- A prolonged onshore flow will develop, resulting in potential coastal flooding and beach erosion Wednesday and Thursday from southern New England to the Carolinas.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BBC co;1613087 said:


> A winter storm will move across the Ohio Valley to the mid Atlantic region and off the coast Tuesday and Wednesday. There is considerable uncertainty regarding the track, speed and intensity of the storm, and the resulting potential impacts. Here is what things look like at this time:
> 
> - There is increasing likelihood for heavy wet snow across the Appalachians from western PA and MD, eastern WV, and western VA. For surrounding lower elevations, there is a possibility surface temperatures will warm enough for rain to mix with the snow at times, especially during the daytime.
> - The I-95 corridor from Philadelphia to Baltimore to Washington DC to Richmond will be in a transition zone between wet snow and rain. Where this zone sets up will greatly determine the amount of snowfall. Snow accumulation will be more likely during nighttime.
> ...


*all im getting is "UNCERTAINTY" . when do you think we will get a decent forecast with accums >>>?*


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

I think by tommorow 5pm est they should have a basic idea +/- depending on if and where it stalls or hooks course, but pretty sure the models will all fall one way or the other by tomorrows 12z euro


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

Spool it up;1613092 said:


> *all im getting is "UNCERTAINTY" . when do you think we will get a decent forecast with accums >>>?*


 0-14 inches for your area.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is the snowfall map from the 18z GFS operational run


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

BBC co;1613087 said:


> A winter storm will move across the Ohio Valley to the mid Atlantic region and off the coast Tuesday and Wednesday. There is considerable uncertainty regarding the track, speed and intensity of the storm, and the resulting potential impacts. Here is what things look like at this time:
> 
> - There is increasing likelihood for heavy wet snow across the Appalachians from western PA and MD, eastern WV, and western VA. For surrounding lower elevations, there is a possibility surface temperatures will warm enough for rain to mix with the snow at times, especially during the daytime.
> - The I-95 corridor from Philadelphia to Baltimore to Washington DC to Richmond will be in a transition zone between wet snow and rain. Where this zone sets up will greatly determine the amount of snowfall. Snow accumulation will be more likely during nighttime.
> ...





quigleysiding;1613098 said:


> 0-14 inches for your area.


thankx. were loked n loaded


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Here's a first idea on snowfall accumulations for Wednesday, based on the latest data. The key here is that there is growing confidence that there will be a band of heavy snowfall accumulations +10"...exactly where that will happen and who gets what exactly may vary largely. Please continue to monitor the latest forecast as we approach Wednesday. We are expecting to make changes on this throughout the week.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

thats Baltimore Md in the middle of the 10+ as of wed.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

the 10+ is under stated, probably going to jump to 18" by tomorrow once they get some more info


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-video/mid-atlantic-snowfall-accumula/91358901001























this is from earlier, new one should be out at lunch


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Keep up the good work.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

np I post it all in the NE thread any way, other info comes up in there to that may give u a better idea of whats going on feel free to tune in


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Northeast weather and education page
GFS has the Wed/Thur storm north enough to bring heavy snow into central and northeastern PA, into southern New England. The Euro has things more to the south, with heavy snow for West Virginia, Virginia, Maryland, and MAYBE southern New Jersey. This would keep Philly, NYC out of the event, with Baltimore and DC seeing major snow) I think the Euro has a good handle on this. Here's a current satellite map showing How things are looking. We have a huge block setting to our northeast. I've included the most likely track with a timeline. This shows how the low will drop southeastward today across the Plains reaching the coast by Thursday morning.

Now if the storm does deepen more than I expect, the storm would affect the block and behave more like the GFS is saying.......But right now, I just don't see the blocking moving. So Tuesday thru Thursday a Mid Atlantic storm is most likely, bringing the higher terrain of West VA and Virginia out across the Delmarva peninsula the best chance for heavy snow. Richmond, VA will have to be on the lookout. Along the coast strong winds will effect Cape May down to Cape Hatteras, so coastal erosion will be an issue for those areas.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is the 18z NAM's Snowfall Map...well north of the previous run but it is the 18z run which is generally not as reliable as the 12z and 00z runs. We are showing this for continuity of the northward trend, not because we think it will verify









US National Weather Service Eastern Region HQ

A major winter storm will impact parts of the East Tuesday through Thursday. Snowfall will be of the wet and dense variety - very heavy for shoveling with the potential to bring down limbs and wires causing scattered power outages. As the storm intensifies off the coast Wed-Thu, wind gusts along the coast will increase to 35-50 mph. A prolonged onshore flow Wednesday and Thursday will result in the potential for coastal flooding and beach erosion along the Atlantic seaboard from the Outer Banks of North Carolina north to southern New England, especially during times of high tide.

There is still some uncertainty regarding the storm's track and speed, with the following impacts:
- Surface temperatures across lower elevations, especially the I-95 corridor and east from Richmond-Washington DC-Baltimore- Philadelphia will be marginal for snow. Many areas will see a rain and snow mix, with little daytime snow accumulations. Snow will be more likely to accumulate at night.
- There will be a tight snowfall gradient across central PA, with snow totals dropping rapidly to the north. There is still some uncertainty on how far north the heavy snow gets.
- Some computer models are indicating a threat for heavier snow for NYC and southern New England Wed Night into Thursday if the storm takes a more northward track and moves slower than currently expected.

For more local forecast details, please visit your local NWS website
US National Weather Service Pittsburgh PA
US National Weather Service Charleston WV
US National Weather Service Blacksburg VA
US National Weather Service State College PA
US National Weather Service Baltimore/Washington
US National Weather Service Wakefield VA
US National Weather Service Philadelphia/Mount Holly


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Tri-State Weather
Good evening. For those of you who have been at work, school or just busy and not on our site we want to get your attention!! There is increasing evidence of a major storm for the tri-state region for Weds and more important Weds night. We showed models for days with the flip-flopping. We showed the JMA model which showed a major event along with other ensemble models. Well models have trended north with the precip and been increasing with precip amounts. So bottom line what does this mean? It means strong winds for the coastal regions. Coastal flooding. In terms of precip. There will be snow accumulations? YES there will be? But how much and where is what we have too keep an eye on. I will warn people to get prepared for power outages. Get ready with your plows. let us look at the models tonight before we jump into snow amounts. Stay tuned for updates and prepare for a major storm with varous impacts. Please share with friends and keep them informed! Thank you - Adam


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

precip not snow
















-Matt


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

*NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Hazardous Weather Outlook issued by NWS Upton 
A NOR-EASTER WILL DEVELOP ALONG THE MID ATLANTIC COAST EARLY
WEDNESDAY. THE STORM WILL INTENSIFY AS IT SLOWLY TRACKS
EAST THROUGH THURSDAY.

FORECAST UNCERTAINTY SURROUNDS THE EXACT DETAILS OF HOW THIS STORM
WILL EVOLVE...BUT THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR:

* SEVERAL INCHES OF SNOW.
* WIND GUSTS OF 50 TO 60 MPH.
* MINOR TO MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING.
* HIGH SURF AND SIGNIFICANT BEACH EROSION ALONG THE OCEAN FACING
BEACHES AND TWIN FORKS OF LONG ISLAND.*


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

Hmmmm so 12 is still very possible for northern DE?


----------



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

Bring on the snow. Keep those totals rising!


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

*Tri-State Weather
We can't stress this enough, this storm no matter what type of precipitation falls, is going to be bad for coastal areas that were hit hard by Sandy and other areas up into New England. This will be a long duration event with strong winds as high as 60mph for many hours and will batter the coastlines, causing flooding, significant beach erosion and power outages.*


----------



## darryl g (Jan 30, 2010)

This doesn't look good at all!!!


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Tri-State Weather
The 0z GFS is coming in now, and it continues to show a significant storm for the mid-Atlantic and Northeast. We will post the snow map from the model shortly. Also continues to show the strong winds and coastal flooding...


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Jason Myers WRIC TV8 Meteorologist
The latest model data is putting the RVA Metro area more of a 2"-4" range (which seems reasonable since we're starting off as rain), with snowfall amounts quickly getting MUCH higher the further northwest you go. Areas like Luray and Front Royal may get closer to the +18" mark. Buckingham County, Fluvanna, Louisa, Orange, Spotsylvania, western Caroline, western Goochland, Culpeper counties look to get a good 6"-9", with isolated +9" of snowfall. Tri-Cities and along I-85 looks to be more on the 1"-3" range. South Hill, Emporia, Southeast VA, Northern Neck and Middle Peninsula 1" or less.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

VA, MD. Latest from NWS (WXRS) http://www.erh.noaa.gov/lwx/winterstorm/


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks fo the update. Looks like I'm in the bulls eye . Last minute preps done.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Tri-State Weather
Here is the latest snowfall projection from the new run of the SREF Ensembles. General 6-12 inches for the NYC metro area, up to 2 feet in northern Virgina and eastern Massachusetts. Look at the map to see what it shows for your area. This is not our forecast, and just what the model shows.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

12z EURO snowfall Totals Map!

Here is the snowfall map that everyone has been waiting for...the new 12z Euro model run. It continues to show significant snow with the highest amounts concentrated in the Virgina region and eastern New England. This map is valid for snowfall thru Fri AM. Look on the map for amounts specific to your area.


















This is the Snowfall Projection from the 12z GFS model run. Centering the heaviest snow over Virgina and eastern New England. Even throwing some snow into Delaware.

Remember this is just what the model shows!



















Wisconsin and Illinois including Chicago have and will see several inches of snow today. this will moving into West Virginia tonight. Philadelphia, NYC and Boston will see some accumulating snow, with the heaviest across northern and western Virginia into the higher terrain of eastern West Virginia up into western as well as central Maryland, southeastern New England away from the Cape looks to see a heavy accumulating snow as well.

When we get into March elevation is always the biggest factor as to who sees the most snow. Along the I-95 corridor you will be dealing with a rain/mix, then snow event. But several inches is possible from Philly up to Boston.

For the rest of today and tonight, as the storm moves almost due eastward, the snow will fan out across the Ohio Valley. I've outlined in yellow the areas most likely to see the most snow. right over northern Virginia, but probably including the neighboring areas up into eastern West Virginia over toward the Delmarva Peninsula, and southeastern New England.....other areas will see snow.... but not as much as these yellow outlined areas. The disturbance over the Great Lakes, I talked about earlier , will bring some snow late Thursday, Thursday night, into Friday morning into central and eastern New York state, eastern Pennsylvania, as well as into the Berkshires and western Connecticut. Cities like Providence , Albany, and Hartford look to see a light to moderate event.....But remember as I said, in March elevation is your friend / enemy in events like this.

As I said earlier, winds will be an issue along the coast, Winds could gust to over 50mph at times. We will be dealing with several high tides. So, some coastal flooding and beach erosion from Cape May up into New England will be an issue.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Here is a good overall call for the storm from Meteorologist Samantha Augeri. Amounts to the northeast of nyc may need to be pushed higher.


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

Heard everything from rain to 10", plow is hooked up and ready regardless.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

rjm06590;1615170 said:


> Heard everything from rain to 10", plow is hooked up and ready regardless.


That's what it's all about, being ready.
Then you can tell us how much after would love to see people post in here after the storm leaving (LOCATION) (SNOW DEPTH)

Also I and others post alot of info in the Mass CN RI thread and as most of out weather comes up the coast some of you could find useful info in there as well I post a bit more in there.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Prolonged winds with gusts over 50mph combined with heavy wet snow and rain mean power outages are a real possibility...Wind Warnings/Advisories and Coastal Flood Warnings are in effect. *Take Action NOW to protect your life and property.*


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Winter storm Saturn has arrived with a fury. Heading out to start our routes, we will be plowing with the storm. Hope everybody stays safe.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Stay safe guys. Doesn't look like us New Englanders are going out until Thursday or so


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

TLSIMMONS;1615317 said:


> Winter storm Saturn has arrived with a fury. Heading out to start our routes, we will be plowing with the storm. Hope everybody stays safe.


nice to hear it, stay safe!










A large area of the East Coast is under a Storm Warning on the waters (deep purple). Gale Warnings elsewhere:


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Secondary low now taking shape over the Carolinas. This surface low will go on to become the dominant and primary surface low as this transisitions into more of a coastal low pressure system or Nor'easter if you will!










COASTAL HAZARD MESSAGE
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE TAUNTON MA
259 PM EST TUE MAR 5 2013

...HIGH RISK OF COASTAL FLOODING AND SEVERE BEACH EROSION DURING
THE HIGH TIDES FROM THURSDAY MORNING TO FRIDAY MORNING...

.MODERATE WITH EVEN POCKETS OF MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING IS POSSIBLE
ALONG THE MASSACHUSETTS EAST COAST. THE STORM SURGE IS PROJECTED
TO BE 2.5 TO 3 FEET MOST EAST COAST LOCATIONS FROM LATE WEDNESDAY
NIGHT THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. WAVES OFFSHORE WILL LIKELY REACH 25
TO 30 FEET. THIS COULD BECOME A DANGEROUS COASTAL FLOOD SITUATION
ESPECIALLY SINCE MANY AREAS ARE STILL VULNERABLE AFTER THE
FEBRUARY 9 STORM TIDE.

MAZ007-015-016-019-022>024-060400-
/O.NEW.KBOX.CF.A.0002.130307T1000Z-130308T1500Z/
EASTERN ESSEX MA-SUFFOLK MA-EASTERN NORFOLK MA-
EASTERN PLYMOUTH MA-BARNSTABLE MA-DUKES MA-NANTUCKET MA-
259 PM EST TUE MAR 5 2013

...COASTAL FLOOD WATCH IN EFFECT FROM LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING...

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A COASTAL
FLOOD WATCH...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM LATE WEDNESDAY NIGHT
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING.

* LOCATION...MASSACHUSETTS EAST AND NORTHEAST FACING SHORELINES

* COASTAL FLOODING...MODERATE WITH POCKETS OF MAJOR COASTAL
FLOODING POSSIBLE FOR THE THURSDAY MORNING HIGH TIDE. MINOR TO
MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING POSSIBLE FOR THE THURSDAY EVENING HIGH
TIDE. MODERATE TO MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING POSSIBLE FOR THE FRIDAY
MORNING HIGH TIDE.

* TIMING...WITHIN A COUPLE OF HOURS OF THE HIGH TIDES THURSDAY 630
AM TO 8 AM AND 7 TO 830 PM AS WELL AS THE FRIDAY MORNING HIGH
TIDE BETWEEN 730 AM AND 9 AM. THE HIGHEST IMPACTS ARE EXPECTED
DURING THE THURSDAY MORNING AND FRIDAY MORNING HIGH
TIDES...WHICH ARE HIGHER ASTRONOMICALLY THAN THE THURSDAY
EVENING HIGH TIDE.

* IMPACTS...ELEVATED WATER LEVELS FROM THE SURGE AND LARGE WAVES
WILL SET UP A POTENTIALLY DANGEROUS COASTAL FLOOD EVENT THAT
COULD FOR SOME AREAS RIVAL THE IMPACTS FELT WITH THE FEBRUARY 9
STORM TIDE. SOME AREAS MAY BE INUNDATED WITH 2 TO 4 FEET OF
WATER DURING BOTH THE THURSDAY MORNING AND FRIDAY MORNING HIGH
TIDES...ESPECIALLY THOSE LOCATIONS VULNERABLE TO WAVE OVERWASH.
THE LARGE WAVES MAY CAUSE SOME DAMAGE TO VULNERABLE
STRUCTURES...AND SOME EVACUATIONS MAY BECOME NECESSARY. IN
ADDITION...SEVERE BEACH EROSION IS LIKELY THURSDAY MORNING
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. SOME BEACH EROSION IS POSSIBLE EVEN INTO
SATURDAY MORNING.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A COASTAL FLOOD WATCH MEANS THAT THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR
MODERATE OR MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING. MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING
PRODUCES WIDESPREAD FLOODING OF VULNERABLE SHORE ROADS AND/OR
BASEMENTS DUE TO THE HEIGHT OF STORM TIDE AND/OR WAVE ACTION.
NUMEROUS ROAD CLOSURES ARE NEEDED. LIVES MAY BE AT RISK FOR
PEOPLE WHO PUT THEMSELVES IN HARMS WAY. ISOLATED STRUCTURAL
DAMAGE MAY BE OBSERVED.

MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING IS CONSIDERED SEVERE ENOUGH TO CAUSE AT
LEAST SCATTERED STRUCTURAL DAMAGE ALONG WITH WIDESPREAD FLOODING
OF VULNERABLE SHORE ROADS AND/OR BASEMENTS. SOME VULNERABLE
HOMES WILL BE SEVERELY DAMAGED OR DESTROYED. NUMEROUS ROADS ARE
IMPASSABLE...SOME WITH WASHOUTS SEVERE ENOUGH TO BE LIFE-
THREATENING IF ONE ATTEMPTED TO CROSS ON FOOT OR BY VEHICLE. SOME
NEIGHBORHOODS WILL BE ISOLATED. EVACUATION OF SOME NEIGHBORHOODS
MAY BE NECESSARY.

&&

&&

ALL TIDE HEIGHTS ARE RELATIVE TO MEAN LOWER LOW WATER.
TIME OF HIGH TOTAL TIDES ARE APPROXIMATE TO THE NEAREST HOUR.

NEWBURYPORT

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
7.7 05/06 PM 7.7 0.0 3 NONE
9.2 06/06 AM 9.0 0.2 4-5 NONE
9.2 07/07 PM 7.7 1.5 8-11 NONE
11.4 07/07 AM 9.0 2.4 11-19 MODERATE
10.7 07/08 PM 7.9 2.8 21 MINOR
11.7 08/08 AM 9.0 2.7 17-20 MINOR-MDT

GLOUCESTER HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.4 05/05 PM 8.4 0.0 3 NONE
9.9 06/06 AM 9.7 0.2 4-6 NONE
9.9 06/06 PM 8.4 1.5 9-12 NONE
12.2 07/07 AM 9.7 2.5 21-25 MINOR
11.1 07/08 PM 8.6 2.5 28 MINOR
12.3 08/08 AM 9.9 2.4 21-22 MINOR-MDT

REVERE

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.8 05/05 PM 8.8 0.0 2-3 NONE
10.2 06/06 AM 10.1 0.1 3-4 NONE
10.2 06/06 PM 8.7 1.5 7 NONE
12.8 07/07 AM 10.1 2.7 10-13 MODERATE
11.8 07/08 PM 9.0 2.8 15-16 MODERATE
12.8 08/08 AM 10.3 2.5 13-14 MODERATE

BOSTON HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.7 05/05 PM 8.7 0.0 1 NONE
10.0 06/06 AM 9.9 0.1 2 NONE
10.2 06/06 PM 8.7 1.5 3 NONE
12.7 07/07 AM 10.0 2.7 3 MINOR
11.7 07/08 PM 8.9 2.8 3 NONE
12.9 08/08 AM 10.2 2.7 3 MINOR-MDT

SCITUATE

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.6 05/05 PM 8.6 0.0 3-4 NONE
10.1 06/06 AM 9.9 0.2 3-5 NONE
10.1 06/06 PM 8.6 1.5 9-13 NONE
12.7 07/07 AM 10.0 2.7 20-25 MDT-MAJOR
11.7 07/08 PM 8.9 2.8 24-25 MODERATE
12.8 08/08 AM 10.1 2.7 23-25 MDT-MAJOR

SANDWICH HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.4 05/05 PM 8.3 0.1 2-3 NONE
9.8 06/06 AM 9.4 0.4 2-3 NONE
9.8 06/06 PM 8.2 1.6 5 NONE
12.7 07/07 AM 9.5 3.2 14-21 MDT-MAJOR
11.3 08/07 PM 8.4 2.9 22-23 MODERATE
13.4 08/08 AM 9.6 3.8 19-20 MAJOR

PROVINCETOWN HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
8.8 05/05 PM 8.8 0.0 3 NONE
10.4 06/06 AM 10.1 0.3 2-3 NONE
9.6 06/06 PM 8.7 0.9 6 NONE
11.6 07/07 AM 10.1 1.5 9-15 MINOR
10.3 08/07 PM 8.9 1.4 14-15 NONE
11.3 08/08 AM 10.2 1.1 9-11 MINOR

CHATHAM - EAST COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
3.8 05/06 PM 3.8 0.0 4 NONE
5.1 06/06 AM 4.7 0.4 3-5 NONE
5.7 07/07 PM 3.8 1.9 10-14 NONE
7.7 07/08 AM 4.7 3.0 17-18 MINOR
6.9 07/08 PM 3.9 3.0 28 MINOR
7.5 08/09 AM 4.7 2.8 19-1 MINOR

CHATHAM - SOUTH COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
3.6 05/06 PM 3.6 0.0 2-3 NONE
4.7 06/06 AM 4.5 0.2 2-3 NONE
4.3 07/07 PM 3.6 0.7 5-6 NONE
5.4 07/07 AM 4.5 0.9 8 NONE
4.5 07/08 PM 3.7 0.8 8-9 NONE
5.4 08/09 AM 4.6 0.8 8 NONE

BUZZARDS BAY - WOODS HOLE

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
1.5 05/02 PM 1.5 0.0 2 NONE
2.1 06/03 AM 2.1 0.0 1 NONE
2.1 06/03 PM 1.5 0.6 3-4 NONE
2.6 07/04 AM 2.1 0.6 5-6 NONE
2.1 07/04 PM 1.7 0.4 6 NONE
2.7 08/05 AM 2.2 0.5 5-6 NONE

VINEYARD HAVEN

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
1.7 05/06 PM 1.7 0.0 1-2 NONE
2.7 06/06 AM 2.5 0.2 2 NONE
3.8 07/07 PM 1.8 2.0 4 NONE
5.3 07/07 AM 2.6 2.7 6-7 MINOR
5.0 07/08 PM 2.0 3.0 6 NONE
5.0 08/08 AM 2.6 2.4 6 MINOR

NANTUCKET HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
2.7 05/06 PM 2.7 0.0 2-3 NONE
4.0 06/07 AM 3.7 0.3 2-4 NONE
4.0 07/07 PM 2.7 1.3 5-6 NONE
6.2 07/08 AM 3.7 2.5 9 MODERATE
5.6 07/08 PM 2.8 2.8 7 MINOR-MDT
6.4 08/09 AM 3.7 2.7 8 MODERATE

NANTUCKET EAST COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
2.9 05/06 PM 2.9 0.0 4 NONE
4.0 06/06 AM 3.8 0.2 3-4 NONE
4.8 07/07 PM 2.9 1.9 8-14 MINOR
6.8 07/07 AM 3.8 3.0 15 SVR EROSION
6.0 07/08 PM 3.0 3.0 27-28 SVR EROSION
6.1 08/09 AM 3.8 2.3 17-24 SVR EROSION

NANTUCKET SOUTH COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
2.7 05/06 PM 2.7 0.0 3 NONE
3.8 06/07 AM 3.6 0.2 3-4 NONE
3.5 07/07 PM 2.7 0.8 7-10 NONE
4.4 07/08 AM 3.6 0.8 13-15 NONE
3.6 07/08 PM 2.8 0.8 16-18 NONE
4.4 08/09 AM 3.6 0.8 14-17 NONE


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

WXeastern
Thunderstorms out ahead of the cold front are racing eastward into the Carolina coastal plain tonight as a large comma head of snow is currently taking shape over the OH valley. Snow may get as far south as the Northern GA mtns before this massive late season winter storm system is finished.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

BRINGS 3 TO 6" of snow into ALL OF RICH METRO WED... 6-10 INCHES IN FARMVILLE WEST OF SHORT PUMP and up by LAKE ANA


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Fourteen inches and still coming.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

wow thats crazzy what town are u in or near ?
few other reports from that area
We're getting a TON of snow here in Va!! Power is out

Elkton VA has 16 1/2 and still going!

6 inches in 22405 (south stafford/Fredericksburg) and counting...snowing its butt off! Power is out already


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

I am in Columbia, MD. We are right in the 6"+ line

All I have seen here since this morning is blowing rain


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Tri-State Weather 
If you have wet roads or just rain, hang in there. The coastal storm is just getting started. This will generate its own cold air and crank up the winds. Expect a turn over to snow in the next few hours

Tri-State Weather
Snowfall Totals through 10am. The winner so far is West Virginia with 17 inches and climbing.





































‎..

THE NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE IN TAUNTON HAS ISSUED A COASTAL
FLOOD WARNING...WHICH IS IN EFFECT FROM 5 AM THURSDAY TO 10 AM
EST FRIDAY. THE COASTAL FLOOD WATCH IS NO LONGER IN EFFECT.

* LOCATION...MASSACHUSETTS EAST AND NORTHEAST FACING SHORELINES

* COASTAL FLOODING...GENERALLY MODERATE ANTICIPATED FOR THE
THURSDAY MORNING HIGH TIDE. MINOR TO MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING
LIKELY FOR THE THURSDAY EVENING HIGH TIDE. MODERATE TO MAJOR
COASTAL FLOODING MAY OCCUR FOR THE FRIDAY MORNING HIGH TIDE.

* TIMING...AROUND HIGH TIDE...WHICH IS 630 AM TO 8 AM THURSDAY
MORNING...7 PM TO 830 PM THURSDAY EVENING...AND 730 AM TO 9 AM
FRIDAY. THE HIGHEST IMPACTS ARE EXPECTED DURING THE THURSDAY
MORNING AND FRIDAY MORNING HIGH TIDES...WHICH ARE HIGHER
ASTRONOMICALLY THAN THE THURSDAY EVENING HIGH TIDE.

* IMPACTS...INUNDATION OF 1 TO 3 FEET MAY OCCUR IN VULNERABLE
LOCATIONS FOR THE THURSDAY MORNING HIGH TIDE WITH SPOTTY DAMAGE
POSSIBLE FROM WAVES. A FEW AREAS MAY NEED TO BE EVACUATED AS A
PRECAUTION. THE FRIDAY MORNING HIGH TIDE HAS THE POTENTIAL TO BE
QUITE DANGEROUS AND COULD BE SIMILAR TO OR IN A FEW SPOTS EVEN
WORSE THAN THE FEBRUARY 9 STORM TIDE. SOME AREAS MAY BE
INUNDATED WITH 2 TO 4 FEET OF WATER DURING THE FRIDAY MORNING
HIGH TIDE...ESPECIALLY THOSE LOCATIONS VULNERABLE TO WAVE
OVERWASH. LARGE WAVES MAY CAUSE SCATTERED DAMAGE TO VULNERABLE
STRUCTURES...AND SOME EVACUATIONS MAY BECOME NECESSARY. IN
ADDITION...SEVERE BEACH EROSION IS LIKELY THURSDAY MORNING
THROUGH FRIDAY MORNING. SOME BEACH EROSION IS POSSIBLE EVEN INTO
SATURDAY MORNING. THE CONCERN FOR THE UPCOMING EPISODE OF
COASTAL FLOODING IS HEIGHTENED BY THE EXPECTED DURATION THROUGH
MULTIPLE TIDE CYCLES AND EXISTING VULNERABILITIES FROM THE
FEBRUARY 9 EVENT.

PRECAUTIONARY/PREPAREDNESS ACTIONS...

A COASTAL FLOOD WATCH MEANS THAT THE POTENTIAL EXISTS FOR
MODERATE OR MAJOR COASTAL FLOODING.

MODERATE COASTAL FLOODING PRODUCES WIDESPREAD FLOODING OF
VULNERABLE SHORE ROADS AND/OR BASEMENTS DUE TO THE HEIGHT OF
STORM TIDE AND/OR WAVE ACTION. NUMEROUS ROAD CLOSURES ARE NEEDED.
LIVES MAY BE AT RISK FOR PEOPLE WHO PUT THEMSELVES IN HARMS WAY.
ISOLATED STRUCTURAL DAMAGE MAY BE OBSERVED.

&&

&&

ALL TIDE HEIGHTS ARE RELATIVE TO MEAN LOWER LOW WATER. TIME OF
HIGH TOTAL TIDES ARE APPROXIMATE TO THE NEAREST HOUR.

NEWBURYPORT

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
10.1 06/06 AM 9.0 1.1 4-6 NONE
9.2 07/07 PM 7.7 1.5 9-11 NONE
11.3 07/07 AM 9.0 2.3 11-18 MINOR-MDT
10.7 07/08 PM 7.9 2.8 21 MINOR
11.8 08/08 AM 9.0 2.8 17-19 MODERATE
10.1 08/09 PM 8.2 1.9 13-16 MINOR

GLOUCESTER HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
10.9 06/06 AM 9.7 1.2 4-7 NONE
10.1 06/06 PM 8.4 1.7 10-12 NONE
12.1 07/07 AM 9.7 2.4 19-23 MINOR
11.1 07/08 PM 8.6 2.5 24-26 MINOR
12.3 08/08 AM 9.9 2.4 21-23 MINOR-MDT
10.6 08/09 PM 8.9 1.7 18-19 NONE

REVERE

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
11.5 06/06 AM 10.1 1.4 3-5 NONE
10.4 06/06 PM 8.7 1.7 8-9 NONE
12.7 07/07 AM 10.1 2.6 10-13 MINOR-MDT
12.0 07/08 PM 9.0 3.0 15 MODERATE
12.8 08/08 AM 10.3 2.5 13-14 MODERATE
11.3 08/09 PM 9.4 1.9 11 MINOR

BOSTON HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
11.3 06/06 AM 9.9 1.4 1-2 NONE
10.4 06/06 PM 8.7 1.7 3 NONE
12.6 07/07 AM 10.0 2.6 3 MINOR
11.9 07/08 PM 8.9 3.0 3 MINOR
13.0 08/08 AM 10.2 2.8 3 MINOR-MDT
11.2 08/09 PM 9.3 1.9 3 NONE

SCITUATE

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
11.3 06/06 AM 9.9 1.4 4-6 MINOR
10.3 06/06 PM 8.6 1.7 10-11 MINOR
12.7 07/07 AM 10.0 2.7 20-24 MODERATE
11.9 07/08 PM 8.9 3.0 24-25 MODERATE
12.9 08/08 AM 10.1 2.8 23-25 MDT-MAJOR
11.1 08/09 PM 9.2 1.9 18-19 MINOR

SANDWICH HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
10.3 06/06 AM 9.4 0.9 2-4 NONE
9.9 06/06 PM 8.2 1.7 6 NONE
12.6 07/07 AM 9.5 3.1 14-21 MODERATE
11.4 08/07 PM 8.4 3.0 22-23 MODERATE
13.4 08/08 AM 9.6 3.8 19-20 MAJOR
10.7 08/08 PM 8.7 2.0 19 MINOR

PROVINCETOWN HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
10.5 06/06 AM 10.1 0.4 3-4 NONE
9.6 06/06 PM 8.7 0.9 7-8 NONE
11.5 07/07 AM 10.1 1.4 9-15 MINOR
10.3 08/07 PM 8.9 1.4 14-15 NONE
11.3 08/08 AM 10.2 1.1 10 MINOR
10.1 08/09 PM 9.3 0.8 11-12 NONE

CHATHAM - EAST COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
6.1 06/06 AM 4.7 1.5 4-6 NONE
5.7 07/07 PM 3.8 1.9 10-12 NONE
7.5 07/08 AM 4.7 2.8 17-18 MINOR
7.2 07/08 PM 3.9 3.3 28 MINOR
7.6 08/09 AM 4.7 2.9 19-26 MINOR-MDT
6.3 08/09 PM 4.1 2.2 19-20 NONE

CHATHAM - SOUTH COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
4.8 06/06 AM 4.5 0.3 3-4 NONE
4.3 07/07 PM 3.6 0.7 6-7 NONE
5.3 07/07 AM 4.5 0.8 8 NONE
4.5 07/08 PM 3.7 0.8 8 NONE
5.4 08/09 AM 4.6 0.8 8 NONE
4.5 08/09 PM 3.8 0.7 7-8 NONE

BUZZARDS BAY - WOODS HOLE

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
2.2 06/03 AM 2.1 0.1 1-2 NONE
2.1 06/03 PM 1.5 0.6 4 NONE
2.6 07/04 AM 2.1 0.6 5-6 NONE
2.1 07/04 PM 1.7 0.4 6 NONE
2.7 08/05 AM 2.2 0.5 5-6 NONE
2.5 08/05 PM 1.9 0.6 5 NONE

VINEYARD HAVEN

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
3.3 06/06 AM 2.5 0.8 2-3 NONE
3.8 07/07 PM 1.8 2.0 5 NONE
5.3 07/07 AM 2.6 2.7 6-7 MINOR
5.0 07/08 PM 2.0 3.0 6 NONE
5.0 08/08 AM 2.6 2.4 6 NONE
4.3 08/09 PM 2.1 2.2 5 NONE

NANTUCKET HARBOR

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
4.6 06/07 AM 3.7 0.9 3-5 NONE
4.0 07/07 PM 2.7 1.3 6-7 NONE
6.0 07/08 AM 3.7 2.3 8 MODERATE
5.6 07/08 PM 2.8 2.8 7 MINOR-MDT
6.5 08/09 AM 3.7 2.8 8 MODERATE
5.4 08/10 PM 3.0 2.4 7-8 MINOR-MDT

NANTUCKET EAST COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
4.1 06/06 AM 3.8 0.3 4-6 NONE
4.8 07/07 PM 2.9 1.9 9-12 MINOR
6.7 07/07 AM 3.8 2.9 15 EROSION
6.3 07/08 PM 3.0 3.3 27-28 SVR EROSION
6.2 08/09 AM 3.8 2.4 17-1 SVR EROSION
5.3 08/09 PM 3.1 2.2 21-22 EROSION

NANTUCKET SOUTH COAST

TOTAL ASTRO
TIDE DAY/TIME TIDE SURGE WAVES FLOOD
/FT/ /FT/ /FT/ /FT/ CATEGORY
------- ---------- ------- ------- ------- ----------
3.8 06/07 AM 3.6 0.2 3-5 NONE
3.5 07/07 PM 2.7 0.8 9-11 NONE
4.3 07/08 AM 3.6 0.7 13-15 NONE
3.6 07/08 PM 2.8 0.8 16-18 NONE
4.4 08/09 AM 3.6 0.8 14-17 NONE
3.8 08/09 PM 2.9 0.9 11-12 NONE


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

MODERATE / HEAVY SNOW TO LAST OVER CENTRAL VA RIC METRO UNTIL 7PM OR SO

just finished reading the discussion from NWS WAKEFIELD...

This is the RADAR and the surface map .. the radar is from 930am .. the surface map is from 10am. THE LOW is in RED as you can see... we can tell this by the winds around the LOW and the pressure... NOTICE THAT NYC NJ DEL EASTERN MD and se VA are all in the LOW 40S or near 40s degrees with EAST WINDS --

see the BLACK line? that line shows NE or N winds vs EAST winds

This is exactly what i said the issue would be yesterday... These area are too warm for rain UNTIL the Low goes further East .. THEN the BLACK LIEN will move EAST DC temps will drops as well BWI and the Delmarva and they will go over to heavy snow


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

*
REPORT FROM WINTER GREEN - Virginia .. from director of Operations
its a "blizzard.. 22 " high wind .. power is out all areas high winds structural damage to to porches and windows..."*


----------



## rjm06590 (Mar 23, 2009)

Awesome info thank you, still light rain with strong winds here. Of course were in a less than 2" bubble on every model.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

In my opinion I would pay little to no attention to the snow fall maps other then to determine if you are likely to be in a hit zone the amounts forecasted are extremely conservative and under informed in most cases better info will be available to post after 3pm today then again after the midnight hour tonight aprx 2am est. More then Likely it will intensify off the coast and nail the coast over night as it builds strength moving up the coast.

*The pressure has been slowly dropping this morning, it will continue to slowly deepen as it moves north and east.

Several inches have already fallen in parts of Virginia, West Virginia, Maryland and southern Pennsylvania.

Friday as the backside of the event will see a 2nd burst of snow.

The 12Z NAM and GFS are in....The GFS looks a little wetter with the coastal than it was on 6z. it is also trending back north a bit..... The NAM is still looking very wet. ...see what the 12Z Euro does.

For NYS the best chance for accumulating snows would be south and east of Albany, heavier accumulations would be across the Catskills, Poconos, lower Hudson Valley, and SE New England. 
Winter storm and wind advisories are up across the region. Coastal flood warnings are up as well.*


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## 86 CJ (Jan 11, 2010)

Still waiting for snow to fall here  I should make the weather forecasters remove all the salt I loaded into the back of my truck.....:realmad:


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

ALERT: Voluntary Evacuation Orders are being expanded in New Jersey. They now include all or parts of Long Beach Island, Brielle and Manasquan. Toms River and Brick Township asked residents to evacuate yesterday.

All Residents need to head the advice of officials and take themselves and any valuable property to higher ground immediately.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

Tri-State Weather
Power Outage Numbers in Virginia:

Dominion VA Power - percent without power
Albemarle County - 52%
Buena Vista City - 100%
Buckingham County - 42%
Charlottesville City - 65%
Clarke County - 45%
Culpeper County - 100%
Fluvanna County - 87%
Lexington City - 99%
Louisa County - 91%
Madison County - 100%
Mathews County - 46%
Orange County - 67%
Page County - 76%
Rockbridge County - 75%
Waynesboro City - 69%

Rappahannock Electric COOP - percent without power
Culpeper County - 91%
Louisa County - 69%
Orange County - 55%
Rappahannock County - 48%
Greene County - 56%
Goochland County - 84%
Stafford County - 48%

Shenandoah Valley Electric COOP - percent without power
Augusta County - 43%, 
Greene County & Nelson County - 100%










A gas station awning collapsed under the weight of today's snow.
No injuries reported in this incident in Virginia


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Assateague, MD *Capsized Boat* 15 miles east of Assateague. 67-foot fishing vessel Seafarer became disabled and capsized while being towed by a good samaritan. Air Station Elizabeth City launched an MH-60 Jayhawk and recovered 1 person from a life raft. Crews on a 47ft MLB from Station Chincoteague are on scene searching for 2 others. On scene weather is reported as 30-40 mph winds and 8-12-foot seas. (WXRS)


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

*Matt Noyes: Broadcast Meteorologist
Salisbury, MA, Director of Emergency Operations Bob Cook lets NECN know there are "mandatory evacuations" for immediate ocean front, Atlantic & Central Ave, North End Blvd up to #400. Though "mandatory evacuations" cannot bring forcible removal of residents, Salisbury is urging these affected residents get out tonight (Wednesday). The director makes a point most emergency managers would like to get across - in summary: we cannot force you to leave, but if you decide to stay, we truly may not be able to reach you if you need help.
*


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

*Good Morning! Mass State Police reporting Winthrop Shore Drive closed due to breaking surf. Expect closures of DCR coast roads in and around Boston. (WXRS)*

http://www.nssl.noaa.gov/projects/ping/winter/


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)

NE Emergency News & WX Feed
Winn, ME *Train Derailment* Main St - RT 2. 15 Train cars have derailed with 2 leaking oil type product, DES & ME DOT have been requested to the scene, unknown amount of leak. Maine Box Alarm

Craig Allen On-Air Inc
Some sun in western NJ. Heavy snowshowers now in HV east of NYS Thruway. Off and on wet snow in CT and LI. Flurries in the City. Spotty rain and wet snow in coastal NJ. Oh brother. And it's far from over. Still very good indicators of a 1-4" snowfall for tonight ion many areas. Even 6" or so north & east suburbs IF all materializes. We see how well that worked out so far.

Never thought I'd say this but NWS could save million$ by scrapping the useless nam & gfs models and their younger siblings sref, nmm and arw. What in the world has happened to their even mediocre reliability? I'd be happy to use euro, ggem then rgem, and uk, suny mm5 in that order from this point on.

These are as of wed. 4:30pm


----------



## TLSIMMONS (Dec 19, 2010)

Been kinda busy here lately ,about 18 inches of heavy wet snow got two more accounts to take care of
Yet then it will be time for some sleep.


----------



## BBC co (Nov 29, 2012)




----------

